
How to Be More Productive - dcx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP1AmDRhoas
======
dcx
I was really impressed by Scott and his way of thinking about work and
productivity. The video is itself a great practical demonstration: He builds a
beautiful wooden ramp for his parents' house in a single afternoon, while
simultaneously producing a video for a popular crafting channel. He also built
the work truck you see him grabbing tools out of [1]. And a reddit thread
suggests that he is likely also the guitarist you hear in the background of
the video [2].

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2GmmvL-
MPo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2GmmvL-MPo)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/83yrg0/how_to_be_mo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/83yrg0/how_to_be_more_productive/dvm3zxu/)

